# Started a blanket chest this week.



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

So I promised my daughter I'd make her a blanket chest for her for Christmas. As the holidays became so very busy, I didn't get started on it till this week. The build is based on Jon Peters design and build video in YouTube. I've decided that guy is a master with moldings. The molding detail really makes this piece, IMO. 





















I'll prime and paint the project off white and then make a solid bubinga top. The bubinga will match her jewelry box I made her previously.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

This build is going to be AWESOME!!


----------



## BleachyFooo (Dec 31, 2014)

Beautiful... MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. I didn't take any more build pix just because Jon Peters YouTube video is so good at detailing the build. 

I'll take more though as I assemble the top and start finishing it.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

That's going to look real sharp.


----------



## The Night Rider (Dec 27, 2014)

Great work, I agree the molding/architrave work add a lot.


----------



## Ostie (Dec 19, 2010)

Beautiful piece. What woods did you use?


----------



## AndyV (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks good. Wife has
Been asking for the same thing!


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Love the legs / corner posts. Hard to tell but looks like solid posts all the way around... Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Love the legs / corner posts. Hard to tell but looks like solid posts all the way around... Very nice! :thumbsup:


Nope, not solid legs. Legs are 1/2 stock glued at a 90 degree down their lengths with a solid block glued to them at the bottom to allow for the curved profile.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Ostie said:


> Beautiful piece. What woods did you use?


I used birch ply for the box, then used poplar for everything else.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

The construction was pretty simple. I made a box out of plywood, then attached essentially a face frame of poplar to each face. I then attached legs on top of the face frames and added a solid block at the bottom 4" of the legs to give the illusion of solid legs.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> The construction was pretty simple. I made a box out of plywood, then attached essentially a face frame of poplar to each face. I then attached legs on top of the face frames and added a solid block at the bottom 4" of the legs to give the illusion of solid legs.


You pulled it off well. In that first picture the grain on the leg even seems to 'line up' between the top and bottom of the trim piece and it looks every bit like a solid leg from top to bottom. :yes:

Very nice work Sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I finally got to spend a little more time on this project. I applied 2 coats of primer and sanded at 320 after each and used some wood filler where needed. I then applied a first coat of acrylic latex paint from Sherwin Williams. Ill do one more coat of paint. I was worried about brush marks after painting but the SW Pro Classic paint leveled off very nicely. The finish is very smooth and is exactly what I was hoping for. 

















I hope to start working on the top in the next few weeks.


----------



## BleachyFooo (Dec 31, 2014)

Did you use cedar to line the inside of the chest? I would love to see pics of how you did it!

Looks great!!!! Gotta love Jon Peters.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

BleachyFooo said:


> Did you use cedar to line the inside of the chest? I would love to see pics of how you did it! Looks great!!!! Gotta love Jon Peters.


Yes I lined part of the inside with cedar. I bought a pack of 15sq ft tongue and groove at my local depot and cut it to line the bottom and the inside back of the chest.


----------



## EdS (Mar 21, 2013)

Very nice work, your daughter will keep that forever.


----------



## Woodroz (Nov 15, 2013)

Beautiful work. You doughter will be pleased


----------

